# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Распознавание сканов бухгалтерских документов

## k.ovchinnikov

Здравствуйте!
Предлагаю вашему вниманию наше расширение для загрузки первичных бухгалтерских документов в 1С распознанных с помощью сервиса CORRECT (https://www.correct.su)

Работает на конфигурациях 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0 ПРОФ и КОРП.

Сейчас расширение поддерживает загрузку следующих документов: Акт выполненных работ, УПД, ТОРГ-12, Счет-фактура.
Предоставляет пользователю интерфейс по загрузке, верификации (проверке) распознанных документов, поиске дублей и сопоставлению номенклатуры.

Вы можете самостоятельно расширить перечень загружаемых документов из тех, которые умеет распознавать сервис.
Подробная информация по подключению к сервису и перечню доступных для распознавания документов расположена тут https://docs.correct.su

Использование расширения в своих проектах полностью бесплатно, вы можете модифицировать и распространять любым удобным способом.

Сервис выплачивает вознаграждение за обработанные страницы привлеченного клиента. 

Скачать можно здесь

https://docs.correct.su/docs-downloa...

----------


## djek1000

Интересное решение, для УТ 11.4 модуль планируется?

----------


## k.ovchinnikov

> Интересное решение, для УТ 11.4 модуль планируется?


Прошу прощения за задержку с ответом. 
Планируется для УТ 11.5, будет ли работать под 11.4 пока не могу сказать

----------


## k.ovchinnikov

Компания CORRECT (correct.su) приглашает к сотрудничеству партнёров - разработчиков 1с.

Мы предлагаем подключить наш сервис распознавания документов CORRECT в ваше решение.
Наш сервис позволяет распознавать широкий спектр различных документов (полный список https://docs.correct.su/docs-common/...кументы)

Мы выплачиваем комиссионные в размере 5% за каждую обработанную сервисом страницу:
- которая была отправлена на Сервис вашим приложением;
- результат обработки которой был загружен в ваше приложение;

Также у нас действует реферальная программа, в рамках которой за каждую обработанную страницу клиентом, который зарегистрировался по вашей ссылке, мы выплачиваем 10%.

Преимущества использования нашего сервиса:
- большое количество уже разработанных шаблонов документов, их перечень постоянно расширяется;
- легкая интеграция благодаря открытому API и примерам реализации на различных языках;
- пример расширения 1с на базе которого вы можете разработать своё решение или адаптировать наше под своего клиента;
- отсутствие минимального счета, нет необходимости приобретать большие пакеты страниц;
- постраничная оплата;
- возможность публикации вашего приложения для предоставления его использования другими разработчиками;
- возможность использования наших дополнительных инструментов без дополнительной оплаты (мобильное приложение, автоматическая загрузка файлов из сети компании).

По всем вопросам обращайтесь в службу технической поддержки
E-mail: support@correct.su
Telegram: @CORRECT_Support_bot

----------


## perchi1981

Добрый день. Заинтересовал Ваш сервис. У нас программа: 1С: Бухгалтерия строительной организации 8.3 Для этой программы модуль планируется наладить? Она же очень на простую БП похожа.

----------


## k.ovchinnikov

> Добрый день. Заинтересовал Ваш сервис. У нас программа: 1С: Бухгалтерия строительной организации 8.3 Для этой программы модуль планируется наладить? Она же очень на простую БП похожа.


Здравствуйте!
К сожалению пока в планах не было. 
Обсужу с коллегами и сообщу о сроках реализации.

----------

perchi1981 (02.12.2022)

----------


## perchi1981

> Здравствуйте!
> К сожалению пока в планах не было. 
> Обсужу с коллегами и сообщу о сроках реализации.


Добрый день. Решил написать в качестве напоминания о своём вопросе. Перед Новым Годом у всех суета, легко забыть о чём угодно...

----------


## k.ovchinnikov

Здравствуйте!  Спасибо за напоминание!

К сожалению у нас сейчас нет данной конфигурации для внесения изменений и тестирования. 
Мы могли бы выполнить адаптацию под данную конфигурацию с Вашей помощью - если Вы сможете предоставить удаленный доступ к данной конфигурации с какой-нибудь тестовой базой. 

Уточните пожалуйста, какой объем документов Вы сейчас обрабатываете.

----------


## k.ovchinnikov

Здравствуйте!
На этой неделе планируем опубликовать версию для УТ 11.5. На версии 11.4 мы не проводили тестирование, так как этой версии у нас нет.

----------


## k.ovchinnikov

> Интересное решение, для УТ 11.4 модуль планируется?


Здравствуйте!
На этой неделе планируем опубликовать версию для УТ 11.5. На версии 11.4 мы не проводили тестирование, так как этой версии у нас нет.

----------


## perchi1981

> Здравствуйте!  Спасибо за напоминание!
> 
> К сожалению у нас сейчас нет данной конфигурации для внесения изменений и тестирования. 
> Мы могли бы выполнить адаптацию под данную конфигурацию с Вашей помощью - если Вы сможете предоставить удаленный доступ к данной конфигурации с какой-нибудь тестовой базой. 
> 
> Уточните пожалуйста, какой объем документов Вы сейчас обрабатываете.


Добрый день! Пара вопросов: какой именно удаленный доступ нам нужно предоставить и на какое примерно время? Фирма недавно открылась - поэтому объем документов пока: 20-100 в месяц.

----------


## perchi1981

> Здравствуйте!  Спасибо за напоминание!
> 
> К сожалению у нас сейчас нет данной конфигурации для внесения изменений и тестирования. 
> Мы могли бы выполнить адаптацию под данную конфигурацию с Вашей помощью - если Вы сможете предоставить удаленный доступ к данной конфигурации с какой-нибудь тестовой базой. 
> 
> Уточните пожалуйста, какой объем документов Вы сейчас обрабатываете.


Добрый день. Компания приобрела ПО 1С БП 3.0. Вопрос снимаем. Спасибо.

----------


## k.ovchinnikov

> Добрый день. Компания приобрела ПО 1С БП 3.0. Вопрос снимаем. Спасибо.


Здравствуйте,  если при регистрации на сервисе укажите промо код OVCHINNIKOV вы получите скидку 5% на 3 месяца

----------

